# A VG10 Best Buy?



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stumbled across the claim on the web the other day that IKEA has a San Mai VG10 core knife in their line up.

Checked it out at the local store and it's true, at least accoding to the blade stamp. It's in their SLITBAR line of knives and has a damascus-esque cladding. It's only the damascus one that is VG10 in that line and the price is 2.5 X more than the same design in their common steel. But a surprising price all the same at $49.99. Only 8" though.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90131068

Fit and finish is moderate. They are trying to do a lot with the desigh at a low price and this is where they made up some of that cost. There are cosmetic flaws aplenty but nothing I saw or felt would detract from actual use. A bit heavy for it's size, balance is surprisingly neutral in a pinch grip. Distal taper, Full flat grind with what appears to be a convexed primary edge. It reflected light like a convex edge. A genrous oval handle.

As to the blade profile, I'd say it's sort of a hybrid french/santoku. More taper than a santoku would have but more snout than a french blade.

While the demo unit is dulled and de-pointed for safety, I took a good look at some boxed versions. Edge grind is toothy and not polished. Reports on the web are pretty good about the VG10 core though.

Being a cheapskate, I have to admit to some temptation at the price.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

_SLITBAR!?_ That's the best name they could come up with? Man, that's one fugly looking knife, but I guess it's how it cuts that counts.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well I don't speak Swedish but from what I know of German, I think it means cutting (slit) ability (bar). Lots of crazy seeming names in Ikea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually slitbar means durable or wear resistant.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess the name might play well in some places, but they need a different one here!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif IIRC, Chevy had some car years ago who's name in Spanish translated to "no go" or something like that. Something to consider!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

that would be the Chevy Nova. 

I was going to check out the SLITBAR Chef's Knife, but it is too small. Only 6" and 8". There are 20 in stock at my local IKEA, though.


----------

